# New plants arrived



## Roy (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally received my new plants.
Pic 1.....the collection





Pic 2.....fairrieanum alba x sib




Pic 3.......roth seedlings




Pic 4......tranlienianum x 2 plus conco-leuco x kolop' which should be Conco-bellatulum x green Lark, wrong label supplied I think.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW..!!! some of those are really drool-worthy...:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 18, 2007)

Wonderful looking plants. Enjoy.


----------



## Hien (Oct 18, 2007)

Roy

what are those red thingies in the medium?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2007)

Lavarock? Nice acquisitions; I'm green.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 18, 2007)

do you know the roth cross?


----------



## Hien (Oct 18, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Lavarock? Nice acquisitions; I'm green.


 I don't think so, Eric, they look kind of like chewing gum. very smooth.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 18, 2007)

paphioland said:


> do you know the roth cross?


I'M SURE HE DOES!!!
Nice haul Roy!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2007)

At least it's not S/H!


----------



## Roy (Oct 19, 2007)

The RED thingies in the mix is a volcanic rock which we call 'Scoria'. The digital camera makes them redder than actual. The scoria can be used for almost anything including S/H. Its analysis rates well for plant culture and it doesn't break down.
The roth crosses by label are: " Salt & Pepper x Giant Wings " and 
Giant Wings x Black Star.
There is some dispute over the name "Giant Wings", thought is that it should be "Great Wings", seller said he wrote what was on the label. If anyone knows anything about Giant Wings, please advise. I know Great Wings.
I have also seen pics of " Black Star " and WOW!!!!! is it nice.
Interesting trivia, most of us realise that growing roths from flask is like watching paint dry. One roth cross was deflasked Jan' 06 and they are 8" 
( 200mm ) leaf span the other deflasked April 06 and are 6" ( 150mm ) L/S
I have info that roths are being flowered in 5 years from flask now because of the select breeding. Hope these are the same.


----------



## Roy (Oct 19, 2007)

Just to add interest, I will have 2 each of Paph helenae, mastersianum, esquirolei alba, barbigerum, supardii & gigantifolium outcross seedlings arriving in a couple of months.:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2007)

You know, Quantas flys to Aus and there are some shady people...


----------



## Roy (Oct 19, 2007)

:viking:


----------



## bench72 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice purchases, Roy!

The fairrieanums are very drool worthy, and the thought of the mastersianum and supardii is getting me all worked up!

Would you mnd sharing your source for these beauties, please?


Cheers
tim


----------



## Bolero (Oct 23, 2007)

They are great Roy! They look like they've been beautifully grown.

Congratulations on getting them.


----------

